
Show HN: Acquiredby – Definitive list of tech acquisitions - naeemnur
https://acquiredby.co/
======
BrandoElFollito
I am not a native speaker, but "definitive" means, I belive, "complete", "one
that is such, that you do not need others"?

If so, it covers a tiny percentage of the acquisitions (I can think of several
European acquisitions which are not listed, and thus is ont from my tech
industry)

------
cjhanks
If the list remains fresh, this is a useful tool.

~~~
sideproject
Came to say the same thing. It looks promising, but I think it's missing quite
a few pieces - e.g. I looked at Google acquisitions and there should be way
more companies listed.

~~~
naeemnur
I've added the most notable acquisitions for now, will add the rest for each
company

